# hooking up sub's



## a riopelle (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi all if the subs are 4 omb can i hook them up to 2 omb to get more rms watt power


----------



## a riopelle (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi again on hooking up my 2 sub's can i hook them up by 1 channel instead of 2 cannel and if i can how do i do it i need more Rms watt is it possable


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, if the subs are exactly the same, and your amp can give the required RMS to power the subs, then yes you can.


----------



## a riopelle (Dec 13, 2009)

how do i do it


----------



## a riopelle (Dec 13, 2009)

or can i go to 1 channel


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Well it depends what your amp gives out at bridged and per channel. Bridged always gives you more power, but you need to know if it can run at 2 ohms or whatever.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-cGQyX6W525M/Learn/learningcenter/car/subwoofers_wiring.html


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

2 SVC 4 ohm subs will produce a 2 ohm draw from the amp. 2 DVC 4 ohm subs will produce a 1 ohm load. 2 DVC, @ ohm subs will produce a .5 ohm load....etc etc Run them bridged on the amp if the amp is stable with said load.


----------



## a riopelle (Dec 13, 2009)

so if the amp is a mono amp can i run out of the amp to 1 speaker then to the second speaker or how do i do it


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

what amp and subs do you have or are you looking at?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if an amp is a mono amp that means 1 channel, and you have to find out if it is 1 ohm, 2 ohm or 4 ohm stable to determin the wire configuration.


----------

